# Kia to Rollout First Diesel-Electric Hybrid Concept in Paris



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

The big news here isn't "yet another hybrid." It's the lead carbon battery.

Cheap as dirt, non-flammable, super simple BMS, high amps, and energy density similar to NiMH, tacking a hybrid system to a car just got much, much cheaper.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Just goes to show you how stupid the USA is. The Employment Prevention Agency makes it terrible difficult and expensive for a auto manufacture to release a diesel powered light passenger vehicle in the USA. Couple that with a very noisy eco group who preads misinformation about diesel emissions, and the last thing they want you to know is diesel engines are cleaner than gasoline. 

One good example is the Honda Accord TDI. Most USA citizens know nothing of it. It was schedule for release in the USA for 2007 model year, EPA caught wind of it, and changed standards to block it. I mean who wants a mid sized semi luxury sports car with all the Bells and Whistles that get 50 mpg. I know you do not want anything like that. However Europe and Japan have been driving them for 8 years now.

Second point. How may hybrid diesel cars are sold in the USA? A gasoline engine is the worse possible choice you could make to use in a hybrid. Diesel is the best possible choice.

We are just stupid Americans letting our government and Eco Whacko's get away with this.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Sunking said:


> Second point. How may hybrid diesel cars are sold in the USA? A gasoline engine is the worse possible choice you could make to use in a hybrid. Diesel is the best possible choice.


As a died in the wool diesel guy I would reverse this

The great thing about diesel engines in cars is that the efficiency does not drop as far as petrol engines do at part load,

So a lot of the advantages of the Hybrid - are simply not needed with a diesel 

So a hybrid diesel will struggle to be noticeably better than a simple diesel


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Duncan said:


> As a died in the wool diesel guy I would reverse this
> 
> The great thing about diesel engines in cars is that the efficiency does not drop as far as petrol engines do at part load,
> 
> ...


Nailed it in one. Electric is a better complement to gas than diesel because diesel doesn't have a lot of the weaknesses of a gas engine.

Don't get the whole EPA conspiracy theory though. Diesel is now clean because of all that expensive, regulation-required gear, but regulators are conspiring to keep out clean diesel by requiring it to be clean?


----------

